# was gifted a Afghooey....



## chinaman (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking for some info on this strain have looked but cant find much about it anyone have exp with it...nute uptake/needs genetics etc..thx in advance


----------



## Motor City Madman (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about it but lucky you with a gift.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 15, 2009)

I was gifted an Afghooey mama and havent been able to find much info on it...Genetics nute uptake/yeild/flavor etc.. i grow indoors soil info would b much appreciated especially from those who have exp with it...Thx in advance


----------



## Motor City Madman (Mar 15, 2009)

You only need to post your question once. be patient and it will get answered.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 15, 2009)

didnt mean to hehe lost connection when was posting 1st time and when came back didnt see post so reposted lol


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm not sure either, but someone around here was selling afghooey or goo for short and it was some dank buds


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

gooeybreeder knows more about afooey than anyone else. he doesn't post here. try breedbay. i think bodhiseeds is getting ready to send some of his afooey hybrids to auction.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

see my reply to your other post


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

the only thing i klnow about afgooey is that its a clone only plant (if you got the real thing)
and finding info on it is hard.
i have only smoked it, and i wish i could find it again


good luck


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 16, 2009)

You're a lucky one, take many clones and just pay close attention to the plants needs and start all your nutes slowly, I'd say it would be hard to go wrong with some careful TLC. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, how about asking the person that gave you the mom, since they obviously grew this strain?


----------



## bigb (Mar 16, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, how about asking the person that gave you the mom, since they obviously grew this strain?


 

now thats a good point


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 16, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, how about asking the person that gave you the mom, since they obviously grew this strain?



Women... just so practical, aren't they?


----------



## chinaman (Mar 16, 2009)

The person that gave it to me doesnt grow the strain and wasnt interested...he was given it by a friend that came through on a rainbow gathering{big hippie party held few times a yr in different places} or that would have been my 1st choice..I usually grow c99 and have been hard pressed to find anything i like better..i really just like the look of it lol kinda looks like your satori strain in leaf structure atleast or whatever the name is hemp goddess..  Thx for the replies tryin to get on breedersbay and talk with gooeybreeder but having troubles for whatever reason being able to post


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

he's got a help desk at breedbay


----------



## chinaman (Mar 16, 2009)

yes but i cant post at all on any part of the forum ))


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

i think you have to register. i sent him a pm over there telling him you were coming.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 16, 2009)

registered over there under same name earlier but still cant post maybe i screwed up the link to register thing i can log in but cant post


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

so go there and find gooey and pm him or email him. just do a search with his name and when you find one of his posts, click on him go to his contact info and send a pm.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 16, 2009)

I will do that thx again hehe not used to message boards so all kinda new to me lol


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a good dank with frosty buds. Smells sweet and fruity and a touch of skunk. One of the easiest cloners I have (which is not an exact science for me but one of the strains I know is easy for me). The one I have is way stretchy, fast growing and likes her space for sure. Big leafed and outward growth with a lot of space between nodes, that is what you have to look forward to. However... I think I just described a couple dozen other strains in my effort so, at the end of the day, it's just weed bro.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 18, 2009)

hehe thx for replies all finally got ahold of gooeybreeder and have all the info i need ...BIG thx to Umbra for helping me out )))


----------

